# When and where are the best swap meets



## oskisan (Sep 21, 2014)

What are the best Bicycle swap meets and what time of the year are they? I am on the west coast but am willing to travel out to the better ones...

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## catfish (Sep 21, 2014)

oskisan said:


> What are the best Bicycle swap meets and what time of the year are they? I am on the west coast but am willing to travel out to the better ones...
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken




Trexlertown, PA is the next big one. First Sunday in October. This one is not to be missed!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 21, 2014)

I'd like to believe that the AVBS Swap Meet is the largest meet for the south and south east folks.

Going on our 6th swap, November 15th... link below, 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61978-AVBS-s-Fall-Swap-Meet-(Powder-Springs-Georgia)


----------



## oskisan (Sep 21, 2014)

*The top 3 during the year*

Thanks Catfish and double nickel, but I am more interested in the top 3 best of them all, instead of the next best one (although I wish I could come out there for the next one). I retire in a couple years and am going to plan on coming out that way to go to a couple.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## catfish (Sep 21, 2014)

April - Copake swap meet and auction

Spring Memory Lane right ino Ann Arbor

October - Trxlertown. 

I know that's four shows, but Memory Lane and Ann Arbor are the same week. Thurs/Fri/Sat @ML Sunday @ Ann Arbor.

IMO these are the top three.


----------



## bike (Sep 21, 2014)

*also*

if you have the time trex is on sunday and Hershey starts tues aftenoon- if you have never been to hershey you should go at least once. Not a bike meet but cool boyz toyz a-z... some of the best bikes have been found there.


----------



## frampton (Sep 21, 2014)

I attended Memory Lane, Ann Arbor and Trexlertown years ago and they are the largest and most diverse swaps I have been to. Well worth the trip.


----------

